# Ursula's Holistic Oatmeal Lavender Tea Bath?



## PatHer (Jul 24, 2011)

Hello,

I'm trying to find where I can buy Ursula's Holistic Oatmeal Lavender Tea Bath. I've e-mailed her and have not received a response. Does anyone know if she's still in business? Here's a link to her product: http://www.angelfire.com/wa2/comemeetmy ... ehogs.html

Does anyone know of a product that is just as good and effective as this tea bath I keep reading about is? My hedgie absolutely HATES baths, so I was thinking this might work if it's really as effective as the reviews I've read are. If anyone can help me with this or has any info on this, it would be greatly appreciated. 

Thanks!


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Oh man, she was around forEVER ago! I haven't heard from her in 2 years or so, so I think it would be safe to say if you don't get a reply, she's probably not making it anymore. 

I personally find the smell of lavender to be too strong for me, and I'm not sure how a hedgie would take it. From her reviews it looks like there are at least a few cases where things went smoothly, so... well, just use your best judgement.  Might be too strong, might be just right.


----------

